# Burl cutting question



## Airbear77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Is this worth cutting and drying? Can anyone that has experience with this let me know. I think it is a wild cherry. I don't want to go through the trouble of getting it if it may be no good. It is a mile or so in the woods.  Thanks for any info. Aaron


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 26, 2014)

JMHO Aaron, but the only way to tell, usually, it to cut into the monster and see what you see. I want to take one to work and MRI the rascal!


----------



## plantman (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree with Jim 100%. It's like a kid coming down at Christmas time and seeing all the presents under the tree. You don't know what your going to get inside the wrapping, but your usualy are never dissapointed. From the photo I would say you have two choises. Either cut the right limb off or cut the entire tree down. You will need a chain saw with a new chain, and a bandsaw also with a new blade. From the few cherry burls I have cut on my property, I have found them to be very tight grained and hard to cut, but well worth the effort.   Jim  S


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 26, 2014)

probably not worth it

but if you'll tell me where it is...I'll take the chance.

:biggrin:


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 26, 2014)

Definately worth it!  I would not pass it up.


----------



## Airbear77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. I guess I will get it. When I get it, I will post photos. Not sure when I can get it, but I will.


----------



## juteck (Jan 26, 2014)

Absolutely worth it.   Be sure to buy something to seal the cut edges to minimize checking. I use Klingspors sealtite. Don't limit yourself to pen blanks though.  There are good boxes, bottle stoppers, bowls, hollow forms, Christmas ornaments, etc. in that!!


----------

